# How old are your wood buildings?



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

As many of you know we are fairly new at Garden RR ing.
We are hosting our local club meeting this weekend 10/15/16 and as we were setting up Julie asked how long will the ceder wood last outside?
I have ABS basses under our buildings and they are treated with UV protection.

So the question is how old are your wood buildings?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Keep them high with adequate drainage, preferably where they will dry out from a sunny breeze. Moisture, warmth and the availability of nitrogen cause wood to rot prematurely from decay fungi. 

Andrew


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have two items on my outdoor layout that were "planted" in the ground 7-8 years ago. They're both constructed of cedar, and they're doing just fine. Every spring I give the above-ground portions a coat of sealer simply because I don't like when wood turns that silver grey aged look. I don't see any evidence yet that the below-ground portions are deteriorating very fast.

I expect my son (executor) will have to pull these structures out to sell the house eventually. That's good enough for me.

JackM

I'll try to post a photo or two but I am not optimistic.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, mee of little faith.












It's dated 2011. Let's get something more recent. This is a shot of the daylilies. The switch stand is lost in front of the grille that probably needs cleaning again.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a good coat of boiled linseed oil on them. They are 8or 9 years old and still look good. Pete


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have HillCraft structures that are almost 20 years old and still look good. These have never been worked on and still have original paint, though well weathered at this point.

On the other hand, I have structures from "K" (>15 years old) and have had to replace their bases, rooves, detail, etc. Some of these have now been relegated to the trash. It mostly depends on how wet they get on a regular basis.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I totally agree with Garratt, Let the moisture get away, You placing your buildings on the ABS plastic will also
extend the life. Also any way of getting a little air through your building to help dry out the insides in the event it gets or draws moisture, this will allow your structures to last 10-20 years. Painting with house paint or water proof spray will also help. 
See ya Saturday


----------

